

Yelp Gets In To The Groupon Game Too - jarin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/26/yelp-local-deals/

======
jarin
Between Groupon, Living Social, others, and now Yelp (launching their Groupon-
style deals in San Diego first), I'm starting to wonder if there's enough room
in the market for a smaller app like mine (Locurious) to do daily deals as
well. What do you guys think? Is it saturated or is there still room to grow?

